# Monroe/Lamar County Club



## ccwonka (Mar 26, 2008)

Closed


----------



## Goat (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent PM with info. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## jrry (Mar 27, 2008)

sent pm for info


----------



## thomas williams (Mar 27, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## grtwhthntr (Mar 29, 2008)

*PM sent*

Very interested.  Thanks, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 30, 2008)

Can I get the club pres. phone # please?


----------



## ccwonka (Mar 30, 2008)

Folks, no offense, but I don't have his permission to give out his number, I'm simply collecting names and phone numbers and passing them on to him . . . incidentaly he's been working OT days for the last three so I haven't given him the numbers of the folks who've PM'ed me since Thursday, rest assured I will pass along the names and numbers in the order I recieved your PM's once he has some daylight hours off work!


----------



## cgn526 (Mar 30, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## hootjm (Mar 30, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jblakehunter (Apr 1, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## ccwonka (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey folks, just an FYI to all who've PM'ed - I talked to the club president last night and he told me he had only called the first name on the list because of some time issues at work, but that he will start calling people in the order recieved as soon as things slow down a tad . . . SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE . . . 
CC


----------



## Blue Iron (May 13, 2008)

Just wondering whats up?  I'm interested, can I get the Presidents #?


----------



## thomas williams (May 13, 2008)

I haven't gotten a call either?


----------



## ccwonka (May 14, 2008)

The club recieved all ya'lls #'s, the show he was working on left more than a week ago, my guess is that it filled up before he reached yours, but really I don't know . . . I'll try to get in touch with the pres. this weekend and see what's up!

CC


----------



## ccwonka (May 16, 2008)

Hey guys, if you HAVE ALREADY PM'ED me your name and number, but haven't gotten a call please do so again!!!!!  The club president says he thought he called everyone, and I deleted the PM's as I gave him the #'s, so shoot them back at me.  We do still have a couple openings, but I'm gonna pass on the previous emailer's first!!!

CC


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (May 17, 2008)

Do You Allow Coonhunting On This Lease


----------



## grtwhthntr (May 22, 2008)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## Goat (Jun 11, 2008)

pm sent


----------

